# Need a psu.



## Technogeared007 (Nov 13, 2012)

I need a psu in the range of 2.5k as first i thought cx430v2 .. But. M not able to find it :/ ...
I am buying loccaly from nehru place and i live in delhi.
My current rig is :


I3 2120 / i5 2310
ga-b75m-d3h
Corsair 1333(VS) / corsair value select 4gb 
*1tb blue series
lg 24x optical
Dell in2030m
g100 (combo)
Gigabyte HD 7750 oc version(GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI)
cooler master elite 430
Hp 2.1 compact speakers */ *creative sbs a335 2.1 
____________________________
Mouse pad - goliathus fragged omega


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 13, 2012)

cx430v2 is the best in this budget...
Buy online if you can't find it locally.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

Buy it online ... 
here - Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 430W Power Supply | Corsair Builders Series CMPSU 430CX 430W

2500 + 150(shipping)

or pay 50 extra and get it from FK - *www.flipkart.com/corsair-cmpsu-430...PGBU&ref=2dd9dd13-4bb2-49ff-ad6f-92672f3d13ed


----------

